# One bathed stud boy!!



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Got round to bathing my Oz today, so thought i'd pop up some pics of him all squeaky clean  x

Yes he is still slightly curly in places but he wasn't bathed for a show, just wanted him used to it and his tail was in need of a scrub  xx

enjoy...

(p.s This is Odin and the Wiccan Litters father and also Twinkles' "Dee" the blue tortie smoke is his half sister)


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He's a beauty, lovely pics. xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

He is gorg mate love this breed and Ragdolls and NFcats. Will have one soon i hope we are house hunting at the mo so hopefully wont be long. Will wait till we are settled in. He looks a very smart boy....


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a gorgeous handsome lad


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

How big and fluffy


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks girls  xx

He's definitely very fluffy now he's been pampered lol xx

Looks so much better bless him x

Hopefully he'll be siring some more kittens soon  xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks girls  xx
> 
> He's definitely very fluffy now he's been pampered lol xx
> 
> ...


Plese keep me informed as may be interested if its the right time for us. As i said these are one of my fav breeds. We have had 2 persians and a black tipped exotic so had expereinece with cats. Lost our boy just over a year ago after 16 years and still miss him terribly. Miss the warm lap and cuddles. Cats so pull at your heart strings. How old is your cat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

He is looking good Lou - are you going to bathe Odin for me?!!!

He has really grown hasn't he and his coat is looking really good!

Also, one Ancol Fat Boy scratcher duly ordered for tomorrow and also a really nice one from Pet-Supermarket that has a bed on top for him to snuggle on. Plus his radiator bed.....he will be spoilt for choice!

Speak soon

Lou
x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Plese keep me informed as may be interested if its the right time for us. As i said these are one of my fav breeds. We have had 2 persians and a black tipped exotic so had expereinece with cats. Lost our boy just over a year ago after 16 years and still miss him terribly. Miss the warm lap and cuddles. Cats so pull at your heart strings. How old is your cat.


Hiya hun,

check my kittens page on my website for all the planned matings so far for this year, will give you an indication on when i will have kittens from who x Link is in my signature x
Agreed cats pull at your heartstrings, i know what it's like to lose a beloved furbaby - it isn't easy x



FluffyCoonz said:


> He is looking good Lou - are you going to bathe Odin for me?!!!
> 
> He has really grown hasn't he and his coat is looking really good!
> 
> ...


Odin will be easier than dad, there's less of him to bath lol x i'm trying to work out if you're worried about it or just trying to get me to do it for you LOL x

Odin doesn't need a bath at the moment, but depending on how much time i have tomorrow i may give him one anyway, me and Oz had fabulous fun and Odin has his dad's attitude towards things (happy go lucky) but he also has mums lack of fear of anything aswell - good combo to be honest lol x

He will be pleased with his cat scratchers and his rad bed for definite  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is stunning, how gorgeous, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want him,,,,,,,,,,......


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> wow he is stunning, how gorgeous, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want him,,,,,,,,,,......


LOL, bless ya - sadly though i kinda need him :lol: xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> LOL, bless ya - sadly though i kinda need him :lol: xx


hahahahahaha ooooooohhhhhhh yes i didnt think, .....


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

oh wow. he is beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahahahahaha ooooooohhhhhhh yes i didnt think, .....


PMSL!! it's ok hun xx



little_miss_kitty said:


> oh wow. he is beautiful! :001_wub:


thanks hun  xx He produces some fabulously typey kittens aswell x

He's a cream silver mackerel but he carries classic quite strongly and also solid quite strong aswell so there's always a nice mixture in his kittens  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I was only kidding about the bathing - I've got 3 daughters don't forget and if I can get through bathtime with them, I can cope with anything!!!

Not long to go...!!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

He looks lovely and fluffy!!!

He is one lovely boy - but then all your cats are 

When is Odin leaving the fold? He is just such a stunning boy - and such a soft lump!!

You are one lucky lady "other Lou" getting him, he is just gorgeous.

We are back to full volume noise here again - Rosie has decided to start calling again  I thought she might have waited a bit longer. xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> I was only kidding about the bathing - I've got 3 daughters don't forget and if I can get through bathtime with them, I can cope with anything!!!
> 
> Not long to go...!!!


Told Rob and he said "He doesn't need a bath...but can we give him one anyway?" LOL  x



Toby & Darwin said:


> He looks lovely and fluffy!!!
> 
> He is one lovely boy - but then all your cats are
> 
> ...


Rosie should wait a few more weeks after this call hun - it's usually 2 heats then a longer rest (however some tinkers like Lady just don't stop!! lol)

Odin is leaving thursday morning - he has his final check up and another ball check (just to make sure Lou lol) tomorrow morning at 10am, tomorrow night he is being pampered and then thursday morning he shall be whisked away to meet his harem LOL x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She better, it has only been 16 days since she stopped her last one!!!

So it will be a sad/happy day on Thursday for you then, I am sure he will love his new home x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous boy Lou 

D x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dee  xx

Hazel, Lady is currently doing every 6-8 days lol xx Oz better have his mating cap on for the next one lol xx


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Oz is STUNNING Lou !!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous:biggrin::biggrin:xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Miss S and suzy  x

He's certainly popular on here, i'm very pleased  xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, your just so beautiful! hugs to you king! hehehhe! so adorable!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's fabulous Lou - such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Lou what a bloody fantastic looking boy! I'm in love:001_tt1::001_tt1: xx

Especially now he is nice and clean lol xx

Not long for you, other Lou xx til Odin is at yours awww bless xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Charmaine and Hazel - this time tomorrow, I will be on my merry way over to Lou's to pick up Odin and I can't wait! Judging from the last lot of pics, he is a gorgeous boy and will be even bigger than his dad!

I have got everything set up here ready for his arrival and I will probably be posting lots of pics over the next few days!

Lou
x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Thanks Charmaine and Hazel - this time tomorrow, I will be on my merry way over to Lou's to pick up Odin and I can't wait! Judging from the last lot of pics, he is a gorgeous boy and will be even bigger than his dad!
> 
> I have got everything set up here ready for his arrival and I will probably be posting lots of pics over the next few days!
> 
> ...


Well the way he eats i wouldn't be surprised if he ends up as big as a house! lol x

vets app tomorrow morning now, My vet had a farm emergency this morning :blink: xx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

he's cute...

how often do you give bath to your cat?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Thanks Charmaine and Hazel - this time tomorrow, I will be on my merry way over to Lou's to pick up Odin and I can't wait! Judging from the last lot of pics, he is a gorgeous boy and will be even bigger than his dad!
> 
> I have got everything set up here ready for his arrival and I will probably be posting lots of pics over the next few days!
> 
> ...


I might have to sneek over tonight and pinch him then - it is my last chance!!! 

You will certainly not be disappointed with him Lou - he has been well worth the wait for you. x


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

What a lovely boy!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> What a lovely boy!!!


Thanks sweetheart, he has a lovely laid back temperament to boot and is very gentle with my girls  x

Can't wait to see new pictures of your gorgeous girl - she's going to do you proud, don't let any jealous people tell you otherwise  xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie he is


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is beautiful!


----------

